# Will ShopTemp stock the iEvolution?



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

read title of thread:

The reason I ask is because they don't stock that iPlayer or iSmart or whatever the hell that was just released.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 24, 2010)

they do "stock" the cycloDS so I don't see why the wouldn't the ievo


----------



## Costello (Nov 24, 2010)

The regular CycloDS is ridiculously overpriced.
The new CycloDS "i" flashcart will have to have exceptional and exclusive features if it's going to be in the same price range...

Anyhow just like for the other carts, Shoptemp will sell the iEvolution only if it's good and people want it. There is no demand at all for carts like the iMM or whatever its called.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

Alright. I'm sorta waiting to see if that card is good and how much it will be sold for. If it's not worth it, I'll grab something else off the shop.

Here's hoping it's good though.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 24, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> The regular CycloDS is ridiculously overpriced.
> The new CycloDS "i" flashcart will have to have exceptional and exclusive features if it's going to be in the same price range...
> 
> Anyhow just like for the other carts, Shoptemp will sell the iEvolution only if it's good and people want it. There is no demand at all for carts like the iMM or whatever its called.


I figured there'd be no demand for carts like the iSmart range, too no name, proven to be the same as an EZ Flash Vi, looking to do the same as the DSTwo, why bother?

The iEvolution is something I'm hoping that will be good, not too over-priced, and something I can spend my store credit on.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 24, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

